# Mystery vintage knives



## Dylancsexton (Feb 25, 2021)

Hello and good evening everyone. I apologize for the bother, but could I get a little lelp on the kanki please. Cheers and thank you


----------



## KenHash (Feb 25, 2021)

The boxes show a 150mm kasumi deba and a 210mm kasumi yanagiba.
The Kanji on the knives say Shigemasa no Saku 重政　之　作


----------



## Dylancsexton (Feb 25, 2021)

Thank you very much again Ken. I really appreciate the translation. Cheers sir.

Dylan Sexton


----------



## KenHash (Feb 25, 2021)

Dylancsexton said:


> Thank you very much again Ken. I really appreciate the translation. Cheers sir.
> Dylan Sexton



You're very welcome, Please give me a "like"


----------

